#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Πωλείται Total Station Trimble TS315

## fplolis

Πωλείται Total Station Trimble TS315 με όλα τα παρελκόμενα *1.500€*

----------

